# Pumpkin’s happy growing up thread!



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Pumpkin’s doing really well outside doing chores this morning. No shivering! Maybe because he’s so hyper? That morning sun feels so great in the cold!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Pumpkin is a darling!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh goodness, he's a complete doll. 😍 

Yep, moving around a lot keeps goats (and humans) warm.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

The pic of him with his tongue out is completely his mom.❤So, so sweet.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

All the boys together for a minute then I put Pumpkin in the house when they got mean to him. Leprechaun is the buck trying to drink my dad’s fruity water. Cowboy is the one on the tire. Their faces!😂


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Aww I'm so happy he's doing well... such a good ending to a sad situation


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Gosh, he’s adorable! I’m like the Cowboy and Leprechaun …I wanna kiss his cheeks too lol!


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

What handsome fellas!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

BarnOwl said:


> What handsome fellas!


Thank you!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Goatastic43 said:


> Gosh, he’s adorable! I’m like the Cowboy and Leprechaun …I wanna kiss his cheeks too lol!


When I let one buck out to see if any girls are in heat, Pumpkin leads them/races them to the doe pens! He knows the route and thinks it’s the funnest thing. When Bambi was getting bred to Cowboy, she kept leaving him to play with the little stud man. I think it was a great idea to wait to breed Bambi and Blizzard until this fall instead of the spring. They’ve really matured so much. I remember how mean they were to Shamrock’s kids, but they are so gentle with Pumpkin. A great reason to wait until a doe is full sized and completely mature. I have no doubt they will be great moms to their kids.😃


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

And here’s Pumpkin’s cousin, Midnight Kicks, being soooooo cute today. She’s 8 months old. It’s so wonderful how she and her sister have stayed so sweet. It makes me remember Pumpkin will grow up and still love us as a gross urine covered thing…but the time you put into training and loving little kids lasts and makes friendly, trusting goats that are an absolute joy to spend time with. Have to remind everyone not to play headbutt Pumpkin’s head, since that behavior will last into adulthood as well. I just love goats! 😋


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Whatever you are doing she loooovvvveeesss it...


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

He is adorable


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Tanya said:


> Whatever you are doing she loooovvvveeesss it...


I was actually playing with her ears and positioning them in funny positions and noticed she actually liked that? Lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Awww! Shes so cute😆😆😆


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Please post more pictures


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Shamrock’s doeling Dandy is a big goat now! They were so cute on their “nest” keeping warm. Blizzard is the black and white goat to the right I plan on putting with Pumpkin.







I had to include this picture of Dandy’s wonderful face. She has the goofiest look all the time.








Pumpkin DOES know he’s a goat.😆He is taking an interest in the girls, so I think the playing is going to morph into flirting over the next few weeks. He goes with me to feed and water everything and knows to hop in the atv when I tell him, “Stop eating that, you punk. It’s time for chores!” He stops what he’s doing and runs over and jumps into my lap. Sometimes he tries to race me to the goat pens. The Nigerian girls are really the only ones he interacts with. Nubians are scary and bite.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

How cute! You have a pretty herd!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Goatastic43 said:


> How cute! You have a pretty herd!


Thank you. It’s nice seeing how the kids have all grown up healthy. Kicks is a little small compared to Dandy, but Dandy is a big girl. It’s very cute to see them playing with their cousin, Pumpkin. The gentlest are the adult girls. I can tell they have mothering instincts toward him. Maybe he smells like Treasure, and they know he’s her kid. Shamrock is always so gentle and tender with her sister’s baby. I’m very excited for next years kids. Im pretty sure Bambi and Shamrock are both pregnant. I’m hoping to add two Nubians. I’m going to be watching a few Nubian breeders and certain goat kiddings. I would love to see a Nubian doe here like the one breeder has. I would love to see a goat like that walking around here. 🤞


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Little Pumpkin man is turning into Mr. Pumpkin Prince Charming. He’s growing up and buck blubbering and it’s so funny sounding! This is the night stall for Pumpkin and Blizzard. He did need a heater last night but wasn’t shivering the night before. I gave him some vitamin gels just in case the cold stresses his body a little. He’s doing great. I’m still giving him a bottle 4 times a day. He is 8 weeks old. He seems very happy to be living more like a goat! Blizzard seems happy to be near the house and getting more pets. I’m surprised she hasn’t run back to the doe pens. She goes right to and from her day pen and night pen. Such a good girl! Hasn’t even knocked Pumpkin into outer space for trying to mount her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

He's growing up way too fast!!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Aww he's getting so big!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

What a handsome man


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

How is Pumpkin doin?


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

He’s trying to be a big boy buck but isn’t tall enough or mature enough yet!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

You gotra send pictures... this teen thing being a big boy thing has got to be documented you know... 😁 just glad he is good


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Tanya said:


> You gotra send pictures... this teen thing being a big boy thing has got to be documented you know... 😁 just glad he is good


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Now look at that handsom man


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Tanya said:


> Now look at that handsom man


They are soooooo cute together. Right?😍


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

They make such a CUTE couple!! 😍 Pumpkin seems to be growing SO well! How old is he now? Do you know how much he weighs?


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> They make such a CUTE couple!! 😍 Pumpkin seems to be growing SO well! How old is he now? Do you know how much he weighs?


I should weigh him again soon. He’s 9 weeks and 1 day. He’s on 3 bottles a day now and is eating hay and a bit of feed. I’ve still never seen him drink water. You can tell from the pics that he stands on his heels instead of flat on his hoof. I noticed this about two weeks ago. I don’t think he did it before. I’m going to try a good hoof trim and keep giving him selenium gel weekly.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

To be honest, I noticed Blizzard seems to be walking a little off as well. I backed off on mineral and vitamin gels after the vet suggested Treasure had ODed on copper. Even though that wasn’t true, it made me worry I was over doing it a little, so I’ve been “gelling” less often. I’m going back to giving gels again, but I’m going to be doing it more on a schedule or based on needs. I’m thinking the goats are needing a bit more selenium gel in their diets here. Part of Bliz’s issue is how much longer her toe is than her heel from when I was still learning how to trim hooves. Now that she’s closer to the house with Pumpkin, I can work on fixing her hooves.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> They make such a CUTE couple!! 😍 Pumpkin seems to be growing SO well! How old is he now? Do you know how much he weighs?


He weighs 20 lbs!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

He’s so handsome! So long as the feet straighten out, I think he’s going to be a fine buck.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

He is such a fast grower - that's awesome! I agree, he is going to mature into quite a stunning buck! 😍


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> He is such a fast grower - that's awesome! I agree, he is going to mature into quite a stunning buck! 😍


Hopefully his mom’s issue isn’t genetic, but I have a great feeling about him. He just keeps getting more nicely marked and bucky (starting to get a smell…). He’s still as cute as ever. He was so happy to be back in the house when I weighed him! The dogs were playing with him again as he hopped around sideways. Bliz followed him in the house too, but ran out when she thought the dogs were going to eat Pumpkin alive. 🤣


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

And look at my first kids born, too! Dandy is bigger than all my other Nigerian does. She’s almost 9 months old. Kicks is having a bit of a growth spurt but Dandy’s huge!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Sounds like Pumpkin has quite the personality.😄


Emrcornerranch said:


> He was so happy to be back in the house when I weighed him! The dogs were playing with him again as he hopped around sideways. Bliz followed him in the house too, but ran out when she thought the dogs were going to eat Pumpkin alive. 🤣


I have a perfect picture of what this looked like! Wish I was there....sounds like it was pretty dramatic and funny! 😁🤣😆

Wait. You let your goats in the house?? How cool!! Don't tell my goaties, they'd be jealous! 😅😃


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Glad to see everyone doing well! I can't imagine what my house would be like if I let the goats in! 😱😂


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

I just let only them in for a couple minutes. I’ve had Blizzard fall asleep in my lap on the couch once. The does are usually fine. The bucks went in the house like 4 months ago. I got them out before they whipped things out and started peeing. Cowboy randomly jumped over a couch. Then he tried to find something to get into trouble with.

The girls are very nice. They just find people in the house to pet them. Shamrock does not go in the house. She’s disturbed by how casually the other goats just waltz into the house. After milking, Flora (nubian) has ventured into the hallway as well, which is an amazing sight! Sometimes I give the girls grapes or strawberries if they follow me into the kitchen.

Turkeys in the house is where the mayhem comes in! They used to always try to sneak into the house.Our oldest Tom will hide in a corner and hope he isn’t noticed. It’s been awhile, though, now that he’s in a coop. Most of the animals here are in love with the people they know. Visitors not so much.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Pumpkin is 11 weeks old today, and he weighs 23.4 lbs. I weighed him 10 days ago. He’s gained 3 lbs since then!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Emrcornerranch said:


> Pumpkin is 11 weeks old today, and he weighs 23.4 lbs. I weighed him 10 days ago. He’s gained 3 lbs since then!


Aww so sweet! Any new pics?


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

He likes to nibble her ears. She really does seem to interact with him more. I still can’t believe how little she minds being his companion instead of living with the other girls.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

He has become so beautiful. I love your goat parade


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I can't believe how big he is already! He's so handsome. 

I've only had little baby goats in the house before and never more than one at a time. Don't you love the noises their hooves make on the floors? 😊


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Such a cutie, I’m sure he’s a little stinker!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

So cute! He's growing fast


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> I can't believe how big he is already! He's so handsome.
> 
> I've only had little baby goats in the house before and never more than one at a time. Don't you love the noises their hooves make on the floors? 😊


Hooves on floors and duck feet on floors are my favorite, like listening to the breeze blowing leaves in the summer. There’s something so very satisfying about it!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Goatastic43 said:


> Such a cutie, I’m sure he’s a little stinker!


He is so entitled. He is constantly trying to see what will get him a bottle of milk. I’ve never caved in and given him milk for bad behavior, but he constantly tries to figure out what would make me pull a bottle of milk out of my pockets. Screaming? No. Flailing? No. Spinning? No (but I might give a piece of grain). Jumping? No. Head butting me? No. Head butting Blizzard? No. Trying to climb out of his pen? Don’t you dare! He always acts like he’s starving to death if people make eye contact with him despite a rumen full of hay. I tell him how sad he looks with his happy rumen because he’s no longer getting a third bottle of milk. I finally saw him drinking water today. Knew he had to be! I don’t think he wanted me to know he was. 😁

I understand why Shamrock acted annoyed when her girls got older and rougher when they wanted milk—the look on her face when they bumped her udder very hard…She’s so patient with her kids, but I could tell. When they got rough, she started pushing them away with a back leg and walking off. Though my other Nigerians born here are very loving and seek attention from me, it’s different when you are the milk source. Dandy and Kicks LOVE being pet and given food, but they have grown up with Shamrock providing them milk. It’s a different dynamic with bottle babies. There’s an ulterior motive to get food behind a lot of Pumpkin’s behavior toward humans. Part of that is he’s a buckling, so he’s just pushy and more rambunctious. I know to hold him and rub his shoulder to get him to fall asleep while he fights the urge to nap. LOL. He’s my first Nigerian Dwarf buckling. He really is getting more bucky. He’s got a gross feel to his hair now. A residue… I’m wondering if he’s always going to beg people for milk even when he’s a buck in rut? Haha


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Where’s? My? MILKY?????


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Pumpkin: "Just 'cuase it's Christmas day, does NOT mean that you can be late for feeding time!!" You hear me hooman?!?!" 

Blizzard: "Gee Pumpkin, don't you think that's a bit harsh and _loud_?!?" "Can't a fine, young lady like me have some peace and quite once in a while?!?" "Boys." 🙄

Sorry, I just had too! The look on both of their faces are priceless!! 😍😆


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Oh pumpkin lol so cute!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

What a doll!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Pumpkin: "Just 'cuase it's Christmas day, does NOT mean that you can be late for feeding time!!" You hear me hooman?!?!"
> 
> Blizzard: "Gee Pumpkin, don't you think that's a bit harsh and _loud_?!?" "Can't a fine, young lady like me have some peace and quite once in a while?!?" "Boys." 🙄
> 
> Sorry, I just had too! The look on both of their faces are priceless!! 😍😆


Blizzard did have a weird look on her face! I noticed that, too. Pumpkin has such a fit whenever I walk by ~just in case~ I happen to have a bottle for him. His dad also opens his eyes really wide when he cries. I hope for more blue eyes next year. Come on Bambi, Shamrock, and grow up soon Pumpkin!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Pumpkin"look into my eyes. Go get my bottle"
Blizzard" pumkin you know that doesnt work"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

He’s got his mom’s smile.😍 So grateful he is so much of her! I love him so much. He’s such a loving little goat.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

He's so cute


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

"My mommy. Go get your own mommy. Mine I tell ta."

Too cute


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

I got this from a local person selling on Facebook:


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

A goatie castle, how awesome!! I'm sure Pumpkin and Blizzard are really enjoying it!! 😀

Pumpkin's face in the second picture! "Neener neener, your to big to play on this, hooman!" 😜😆


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> A goatie castle, how awesome!! I'm sure Pumpkin and Blizzard are really enjoying it!! 😀
> 
> Pumpkin's face in the second picture! "Neener neener, your to big to play on this, hooman!" 😜😆


He and Blizzard were pretending to push the other off an imaginary cliff—down the slide. It became Blizzard’s tower. She let him lay on it this morning, though. I can’t wait to see itty bitty goats on it. Pumpkin doesn’t know he can go under the tower. I know baby goats would love to sleep under it. I just got another kid’s little tykes play set, but I need to clean it and put it back together. It’s going to be perfect! I know Nigerian Dwarf kids are going to LOVE it. It has two slides and a tunnel. It was free!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

This is going to be so cool with next batch of kids. It needs a little cleaning. FREE! Perfect for future little goats! What a nice find.😃


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Pumpkin’s made a new friend! Behold our new 8 teated goat, Willow! My mom brought home an 8 week old Great Dane puppy Sunday afternoon (surprise!). I had mixed feelings, BUT it will be nice to have another dog that can help protect the animals. We have two other Great Danes. The younger Dane’s legs are failing her. My hound is too slow and distracted most of the time. Nova Dane has been chasing creatures in the night by herself which worries me. She can still run 35 mph easily at 7 years old (she kept up with the atv at 40 mph two years ago…). I’ve been introducing Willow to the animals slowly. She is going to be best friends with Pumpkin. They’ve decided already. She’s so happy there’s another young animal that will play with her. It’s so weird having a goat kid and a puppy running after me everywhere I go! Not a bad thing to see chasing you AT ALL! She was trying to jump on what ever he was jumping on but can’t because she’s too little. She’s absolutely fascinated by him and amazed. Of course, Pumpkin thinks he’s half dog. He doesn’t mind the new friend at all. Blizzard is disturbed.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Aw they are adorable together!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Rancho Draco said:


> Aw they are adorable together!


It’s going to be so fun watching this pup grow up with Pumpkin.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Awwe


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Cutest 8 teated goat I’ve ever seen!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Emrcornerranch said:


> Pumpkin’s made a new friend! Behold our new 8 teated goat, Willow! My mom brought home an 8 week old Great Dane puppy Sunday afternoon (surprise!). I had mixed feelings, BUT it will be nice to have another dog that can help protect the animals. We have two other Great Danes. The younger Dane’s legs are failing her. My hound is too slow and distracted most of the time. Nova Dane has been chasing creatures in the night by herself which worries me. She can still run 35 mph easily at 7 years old (she kept up with the atv at 40 mph two years ago…). I’ve been introducing Willow to the animals slowly. She is going to be best friends with Pumpkin. They’ve decided already. She’s so happy there’s another young animal that will play with her. It’s so weird having a goat kid and a puppy running after me everywhere I go! Not a bad thing to see chasing you AT ALL! She was trying to jump on what ever he was jumping on but can’t because she’s too little. She’s absolutely fascinated by him and amazed. Of course, Pumpkin thinks he’s half dog. He doesn’t mind the new friend at all. Blizzard is disturbed.
> View attachment 219757
> 
> View attachment 219759
> ...


They're too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Pumpkin has been trying to breed Blizzard's ears. I had the thought to bring them down to the big boys hoping they'd give him some better ideas. It worked!🤣 He got jealous and worked up with the bucks making fools of themselves behind the fence. He finally figured it out. I'm not sure he's quite got it down. I'm expecting she's going to be in heat in 21 days again.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Emrcornerranch said:


> View attachment 222542
> 
> View attachment 222541
> Pumpkin has been trying to breed Blizzard's ears. I had the thought to bring them down to the big boys hoping they'd give him some better ideas. It worked! He got jealous and worked up with the bucks making fools of themselves behind the fence. He finally figured it out. I'm not sure he's quite got it down. I'm expecting she's going to be in heat in 21 days again.


Wow look how big he's got!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

K.B. said:


> Wow look how big he's got!


He's got a big smell too! Lol


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Emrcornerranch said:


> He's got a big smell too! Lol


Lol boys!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Silly boys.


----------

